# -g:none



## Generic1 (3. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie man in NetBeans -g:none einstellt, damit die *.class- Files nichts so groß werden?
ich habs mal unter RUN -> VMOptions eingestellt, bekomme aber folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
Unrecognized option: -g:none
Java Result: 1
```


Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2009)

Was soll  denn -g:none bewirken?


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

-g:none ist eine java*c*-Option und keine java-Option.


```
$ javac -help 2>&1 | grep -- -g
  -g                         Generate all debugging info
  -g:none                    Generate no debugging info
  -g:{lines,vars,source}     Generate only some debugging info
```
Ebenius


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Was soll  denn -g:none bewirken?





			
				Java Blog Buch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -g:none
> 
> Verhindert, dass Zeilennummern und Informationen über den Quelltext mit in den Byte-Code geschrieben werden. Hierdurch werden die erzeugten .class-Dateien kleiner.



Java Blog Buch : 07.04.02 javac - Klassen kompilieren


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mrz 2009)

Wie man das in Netbeans einträgt weiß ich nicht. Aber die VM-Options sind Optionen für die Java-Maschine und nicht für den Java-Compiler.

Wer benutzt Netbeans und weiß mehr?

Anbei: Die Debuginformationen sollte man in der Entwicklungsumgebung nicht rausschmeißen. Wenn man sein final Release macht, kann man dies tun, aber doch nicht in der Umgebung in der man entwickelt und Fehler suchen muss. Am besten ist's, man lässt die Infos immer drin, dann ist der StackTrace auch aussagekräftiger. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

Ebenius


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Anbei: Die Debuginformationen sollte man in der Entwicklungsumgebung nicht rausschmeißen. Wenn man sein final Release macht, kann man dies tun, aber doch nicht in der Umgebung in der man entwickelt und Fehler suchen muss. Am besten ist's, man lässt die Infos immer drin, dann ist der StackTrace auch aussagekräftiger. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.
> 
> Ebenius



Nicht nur deine. Bei der Entwicklung sollten imho immer alle Infos mit geschrieben werden. Wenns nicht gerade sehr wichtig ist, dass das Programm möglichst klein ist, lasse ich diese Infos auch bei den Releases drin. Falls später ein Fehler auftritt, ist der beim Kunden dann schneller und einfacher gefunden.


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2009)

Kann Ebenius & The_S nur zustimmen, ohne diese Info bist du im Fehlerfall aufgeschmissen.

>> damit die *.class- Files nichts so groß werden?

Was ist den "groß"?


----------



## Generic1 (3. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Kann Ebenius & The_S nur zustimmen, ohne diese Info bist du im Fehlerfall aufgeschmissen.
> 
> >> damit die *.class- Files nichts so groß werden?
> 
> Was ist den "groß"?




das ist eh klar, das ist die debug- infos beim entwickeln drinnlasse, es geht mir nur um die Auslieferung, das ist mein erster Schritt, meine class- Dateien zu obfuskieren.
Besten Dank,
Generic


----------

